# Hiring an experienced tree climber. Golden, Colorado



## SilkySamurai (Oct 19, 2016)

O'Brien Tree Care LLC is looking for an experienced tree climber capable of running a small crew handling everything from tree planting to large technical crane removals.


----------



## tyler0351 (Nov 5, 2016)

SilkySamurai said:


> O'Brien Tree Care LLC is looking for an experienced tree climber capable of running a small crew handling everything from tree planting to large technical crane removals.




My name is Tyler, I am an experienced climbing arborist and am interested in moving to Colorado. If this position is still available I'd like you to email me at, [email protected] I will provide a resume upon request.


----------

